# Stock Photography Studio Shootout - Las Vegas



## vegasvisionstudios (Aug 26, 2009)

Location: 
Vegas Vision Studios 
4780 W. Harmon #14 
Las Vegas, NV. 89103
9:00 AM - 7:00PM
To register you must join The VVS Workshop Meetup Group All registrations and payments will be handled via the Meetup Site.
For new and existing stock photographers alike. This all day studio shootout will provide you the opportunity to come into the studio and put to practice all you know about shooting stock as well as interacting with other stock shooters and learning new techniques.
VVS will provide a minimum of 6-10 models (Male, Female and Children) for you to work with throughout the day. We will also provide technical assistance and all the lights and studio gear needed to produce top quality lifestyle stock images. There will have at least 5 prelit sets available including our 
16x22' white 2 wall cyclorama for shooting full body isolated models shots
A low key duvytyne set 
Office / Reception set
Bedroom Set
Living Room set.
While these sets will be standing and prelit Vegas Vision Studios is a large 6,000 sq. ft. studio complex and offers a huge variety of shooting options and is stocked with enough lighting equipment to offer 7-8 shooting stations at any given time. 
There will also be opportunities to work outside the studio with natural light, reflectors and strobes.
Additional lighting equipment for this event is to be provided by Sinar Bron and is anticipated to include a variety of Broncolor Porty Pack strobes, beauty dishes and ring flash as well as an assortment of California Sunbounce products to enhance your shooting experience.
In addition VVS will make available a wide selection of prop and wardrobe selections from our own stock photo prop and wardrobe department to help you unleash your creativity. Model compensation will be based on a Model Release Fee. Full commercial Releases allowing you to use your images in Stock will be provided for a fee (paid directly to the model) of $25 per model.
Cost: $99 for a 10 hour studio day + a model release fee of $25 per model you wish to receive a full commercial stock release from.


----------

